# كتاب Gas Production Operation للتحميل.....حصريا!



## kareemadel (27 أبريل 2008)

*http://rapidshare.com/files/104859749/GasProducton_OperatonBeggs.rar.html*


----------



## اراس الكردي (11 يونيو 2008)

ياريت يا اخي لو تحاول ان ترفع الكتاب على موقع ثاني غير الرابد شير
لاني محتاج الكتاب و ما استطعت ان احمله من الرابد شير
انا استغربت كيف مثل هذا الكتاب و ما في اي حد كتب رد على الموضوع؟
لكن الضاهر انهم مثلي ما استطاعو التحميل


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (13 يونيو 2008)

you can use this link

http://www.4shared.com/file/5073794...ction_Operations.html?dirPwdVerified=5e99ea54


----------



## sallam1998 (14 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Salah mustafa (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## fpm (19 يونيو 2008)

thx a lot, downloading


----------



## mmzyan (18 يوليو 2008)

thank you for this book


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ميلود الورقلي (31 يوليو 2008)

ربي يبارك فيك


----------



## سعد عطاالله (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب


----------



## قصر الظل (2 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب قيم 
جازاك الله بكل خير
​


----------

